# Ruby Red, Eureka red Juvie, Female Fryeri



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Some pics i took the other night, been slackin on posts, my labtop is down at sony repair center for couple weeks:
But here are couple nice males and a nice female i have:




























:king:


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

very very nice


----------

